# Recent DD for 70 year old affair, 99 year old BH files for divoce



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

LONDON: An Italian couple in their 90s will become the world's oldest divorcees, after the husband found out about an affair his wife had in the 1940s.

The 99-year-old man, identified by lawyers only as Antonio C, was going through an old chest of drawers when he made the discovery about his 96-year-old wife of 77 years, named as Rosa C.

He immediately confronted her and demanded a divorce. She reportedly confessed to everything but was unable to persuade him to reconsider his decision.

According to court papers released in Rome this week, Rosa C wrote the letters to her lover during a secret affair in the 1940s, the Telegraph reported.

The couple is now preparing to split, despite the ties they forged for nearly eight decades - they have five children, a dozen grandchildren and one great-grand child.

The couple met during the 1930s when Antonio was posted as a young Carabinieri (National Police) officer to Naples.

The case appears to set a new record, at least for the age of the oldest protagonist - the previous oldest couple to divorce were Bertie and Jessie Wood, both aged 98, from the UK.

The pair ended their 36-year marriage in 2009 when they were both two years away from their 100th birthdays.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Old people have feelings too.
Just because it happened long ago....his feelings are new with the revelation.
I don't blame him for choosing to not forgive.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

chattycathy said:


> Old people have feelings too.
> Just because it happened long ago....his feelings are new with the revelation.
> I don't blame him for choosing to not forgive.




Read about this and another article. It is in another thread.

Apparently the husband move out 10 years ago but move back. I figure he suspected all these years but had no proof.


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

This dude shows more balls than some of the BS's on this forum. Just sayin'.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

His feelings are very typical and normal of most LS reaction when they learn of their spouse's affair many years ago. He probably felt like the last 70 years of his married life were nothing but a lie and that there might have been more than one affair over the decades.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

As a side note, there was a survey recently done by some UK something

Facebook related divorces on the rise, I think alot of us already knew that.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Good thing he was wearing depends when he found the letter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

The poor guy probably sharded his pants.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

They were waiting for the kids to die.


----------

